# Dr. Pepito's - March 2014



## MrDan (Apr 8, 2014)

Dr. Pepito's
Visited with UrbanX, Priority 7 & Senbell

Our first stop off on the second day of our Euro tour 'Bohemian Rhapsody' was Dr. Pepito's. Apparently it was quite common for patients to visit their local doctor at home, where he would have a purpose built room for his business.
This unusual little place has supposedly been derelict for many years, and is a gem in the sense that it hasn't been trashed, however it is far from untouched like most of what Belgium seems to have to offer. What's left behind certainly belonged to the old Doctor (and there really was a lot left behind), but not how he left it.
This is probably one of my favourite places we visited in Belgium, though I'm not too happy with my photographs, I seem to have a knack for looking around and then having to rush taking photographs to keep to schedule to fit in all the other explores 

Another early morning, in before sunrise, waiting for some light..























































































​


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2014)

Amazing shots dude!  

Here's my meagre effort! 


As I open my eyes they adjust to the ambient light in the bedroom. It’s seems bright, but I know that the sun hasn’t fully risen yet. My retinas burn before I take my first few blinks to adjust and moisturise them. I know it’s still fairly dark, but am certain I can start taking photos if I use a long enough exposure. 




I slide off the bed and pop my boots on, removing my camera from its bag as I step out onto the landing and stretch my arms into the air just as a beam of sunlight cuts through the window and blinds me. 







I wander down the stairs and into the hall: 
















Dining Room: 



I had a wander back upstairs in the hope that it would now be a little lighter: 



Sitting Room:



Master Bedroom:







En Suite:



Study / Bedroom: 



There were photos everywhere: 







I found a box of old slides under the bed and started looking through them, holding each one up to the light. It broke my heart to think that these memories were here, and not being shared by a family all sat round a projector. 

I felt so sad at the thought ofthe family never seeing these again. Despite knowing that there was nothing I could do to change this, I felt compelled to go through the entire box and photograph every single slide. 





3rd Bedroom:







The village had the system where the patient would go and visit the doctor at home – where he had a specific treatment room that was separate to the house: 




There was some fairly substantial equipment in there, that’s a chest Xray machine in the background!




























When I was done with the main bits of the house I had a wander down to the cellar which is where he kept another form of medicine… the wine! 










Oh and some other random medical supplies: 




Cheers for reading:


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow what a location! 
I would have loved looking at all that medical stuff.
Great posts both of you


----------



## MrDan (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks 

UrbanX, I really don't know how you had the time to look at all the photos and bits and pieces. I really like your shot of yourself in the doorway by the badger.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 8, 2014)

Fantastic photos both of you


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 8, 2014)

A wonderful glimpse into someones' life. The personal effects are a reminder that we are all the same wherever we are in the world. (Sorry about the philosophy there).


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice sets lads, was a good day


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome stuff the both of you!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 8, 2014)

Brilliant stuff guys! Truly awesome place!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 8, 2014)

*Nicely done both!! Cant beat a stuffed badger eh? *


----------



## MrDan (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks all, I could have spent all day in this place... I would have done if it was in the UK, but the clock was ticking with more planned ahead.. 
Perjury..'saint' my a***..lol


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice one MrDan and UrbanX! Nice set of photos you both have  Love that the car is still left there in the garage


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 9, 2014)

never ceases to amaze me how places like this exist, its almost like people step out of the house never to come back


----------



## cheesecrisps (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome what a find and such good nick, loved all of this place especially the bed in the third bedroom and the Audi quottro. top marks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing find and lots to see! superb collection from the pair of you.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 9, 2014)

Want! Great atmospheric shots guys. I think you probably can beat a stuffed badger but you can't stuff a beat badger!


----------



## MrDan (Apr 9, 2014)

^Haha
You're absolutely right


----------



## steveT (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome! Love the badger! That will scare you awake in the morning!


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 10, 2014)

awesome pictures from you both here and what a special place that is


----------

